# H.O.T. Magnum 250 not working and need help



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I got one of these in a Craigs list purchase a while back and it was brand new. 

I used it with the polishing sleeve once and it worked great. I went to use it again last week and NOTHING. Slight "hum" from the base.

WTF?

So I take it all apart, got the impeller out and looked at it. The impeller sits in this bubble thingy (<-- technical term) at the bottom. This bubble thing locks into the base of the unit. So, this means that the impeller should somehow move freely right?? It doesn't seem to at all. 

Is this the problem or is the stupid thing broke already??? I am telling you that it will be the quickest flight off a two story deck you have ever seen.

I am so PO'd right now from this stupid thing.

Someone straighten me out here.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish I could help Glenn

Is this the filter thats about to take flight?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Nah, its this Gem.

May as well tape some wings on that sucker.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Glenn, I had that filter...I hate Marineland...both the 250/350. The 350 used to be great, a long time ago...


----------



## Avi (Feb 8, 2004)

Put it together...fill it with water...close it up...and then put it on the tank and plug it into the electrical outlet...Filling it with water before putting it back on the tank should correct things.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Glenn, I have a H.O.T. Magnum that I use for errands. I used to have the same problem from time to time. The bubble thing with the impeller inside is very tricky to get it in a "perfect" upright position. You may have to fumble with taking it apart a few times until you get it right.

Your parts have to be in the correct order too. The flat rubber washer in top has to be in the same place as shown by the pictures in the manual. There are two or three different ways that you can put that washer in, but there is one correct way.

One more thing, the media basket has to be flush or the top will not close. It has to be centered where it mounts on the lid above the impeller assembly.

When you take it apart the next time, double check your parts assembly. It is easy to get a part or two out of order. After you have worked with it some, it is easy to assemble and use.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. Will try again tomorrow. I tried a few times all with the same results.


----------



## MemphisBob (May 2, 2007)

The "bubble" snaps into 2 pieces when you push at the seam. The impeller should spin freely in the bubble when all is good.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

How freely? It spins, but it there is resistance.


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

Left C said:


> Glenn, I have a H.O.T. Magnum that I use for errands. I used to have the same problem from time to time. The bubble thing with the impeller inside is very tricky to get it in a "perfect" upright position. You may have to fumble with taking it apart a few times until you get it right.
> 
> Your parts have to be in the correct order too. The flat rubber washer in top has to be in the same place as shown by the pictures in the manual. There are two or three different ways that you can put that washer in, but there is one correct way.
> 
> ...


Agree with Left C totally, even though he has crappy jokes :icon_lol: If these arent put back together exactly right... they dont work. One problem i use to run into was that if the cartridge was clogged, or the center mesh basket was out of wack, i couldnt get the thing to restart, even if it was working when i first unplugged it and took apart. But like Lefty said...once you've figured out the right way to finess and sweet talk these filters thay arent too hard to use.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Glenn, 
Can I come over and watch you pitch it off the deck?


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

I've had the same one for 15 years and it always starts. Washer location has nothing to do with staring issues, they only serve to direct the water through the media or micron sleeve instead of bypassing it.
The impeller and shaft can get calcium buildup and no longer spin freely but that shouldn't be the case here (yet) since it's new and being used in FW. Could just be a burr in the inner sleeve of the magnet or a defective shaft. Worst case it's possible the windings are bad or the chamber is defective by the impeller chamber being out of round. Normally though if the impeller rattles when you plug it in then the motor should be fine.

Hopefully a defective and returned unit didn't make it into the hands of someone that would pass it off. I've seen boxes and boxes of defective Azoo, Eheim, Red Sea and Marineland products mostly kept around for spare parts use.

SteveU


----------



## amp (Dec 2, 2008)

Make sure the orange D ring seal is in the top piece, I though mine was broken until I looked behind my tank only to find the D ring on the floor. It wont be able to keep any pressure to pump water without that seal in place, all it will do is hum & gurgle.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Your impeller isn't moving correctly. Take it out and observe how it is put together. Next read the instructions - or go online and find the instructions - and compare what you have to what you are supposed to have. There should be almost zero resistance when you spin it by hand.


----------



## MemphisBob (May 2, 2007)

Agree that the impeller should spin at least a bit if you hold it vertical and spin the bottom of the shaft. This presumes the impeller assy is removed from the filter housing.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

"CHUCK IT!" right into a box and UPS it to me. I will dispose of it for you :hihi:


----------

